
Fjord Trends 2016 - Eifrem
http://trends.fjordnet.com/
======
cpeterso
I was expecting an article about fjords and climate change. That sounds much
more interesting.

------
Eifrem
Trends impacting design, business, government and society

Fjord’s Annual Trends focus on the digital developments we expect to disrupt
organizations and society in the year ahead. Fjord hope Trends will motivate,
inspire and provide actionable insights to help businesses and society move
forward in the coming year. Insight and inspiration is drawn from Fjord’s team
of 750+ designers, developers and thought leaders to create this year’s 10
trends.

------
CodexArcanum
I sort of assumed this would be discordian up front, just from the title. I
guess it isn't a joke, but going into it assuming it is one puts an odd spin
on the whole thing. All that marketing, buzzwordy talk just reads too well as
humor, if you look for it.

~~~
edmccard
>I sort of assumed this would be discordian up front, just from the title.

Wouldn't that have been "fnord" instead of "fjord"?

------
lechris48
Sigh, scrolling to the bottom of this page added 10 entries to my chrome
browser history.

